# General Topics > Fieldwork >  What kind of frog is this?

## Misaki

I'm guessing its a brown tree frog but I can't be sure. Also, is it a baby? Thank you!

----------


## Herpin Man

Based on what I can see in the photo, I'd sat Gray tree frog- adult.

----------


## Jacob

Looks like a copes gray tree frog. Pick it uo and look at the insides of the legs if they are yellow its a copes. Be sure to wash your hands super well because if you dont and you touch your eyes it feels like your eyes are being slashed with glass, it hurts

----------


## AAron

What state was this found in?

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## Herpin Man

> Looks like a copes gray tree frog. Pick it uo and look at the insides of the legs if they are yellow its a copes. Be sure to wash your hands super well because if you dont and you touch your eyes it feels like your eyes are being slashed with glass, it hurts


Both of the gray tree frogs, Cope's and versicolor, have the yellow/orange flash colors on the legs. It isn't a valid method of distinguishing them.

----------

Animallover3541, Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Both of the gray tree frogs, Cope's and versicolor, have the yellow/orange flash colors on the legs. It isn't a valid method of distinguishing them.


I agree 100% with you, but somewhere there is literature that tries to distinguish between the two species with the orange or yellow. Nobody that I know says the method works, and I'm skeptical about it too because I'm working on researching versicolor, but if someone is out there and can explain it I'm all ears!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

